# Leaked iPhone5 Video ..... It is pretty funny.



## mjbehnke (Sep 12, 2012)

Found this spoof on a post and thought I'd share it. I thought it was pretty funny.

LEAKED Official Apple iPhone 5 Promo Video - Keynote 2012


----------

